# Sexy 6-Pack; A Collection of Six Erotic Short Stories



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

My newest release!

Sexy 6-Pack; A Collection of Six Erotic Short Stories

This erotic collection contains six of Montana Mills' hot short stories!



STEAM - In Yellowstone National Park, the geysers aren't the only things steaming when recently divorced Jill Whittier arrives. When she meets a ruggedly handsome ranger who not only shows her the wilds of the park, but also shows her just how wild two people can be when nature takes its course, she quickly learns that the Old Faithful geyser isn't the only thing in the park ready to erupt.

BIRTHDAY SURPRISE - It's Elizabeth's birthday, and she really doesn't feel like celebrating. But when husband Cal promises her a special surprise, her curiosity is aroused. He blindfolds her, and has her lie on their bed. She feels Cal's hands caressing her, and then another set of hands. Now it's not only her curiosity that's aroused! What else - or who else - does her husband have in store for her?

HALLOWEEN TAIL - It's Halloween and the trick-or-treaters have gone home for the night. Beth, dressed in her sexy devil costume, is ready to take her husband Bruce up to bed for some devilish fun. They're interrupted, however, when Bruce's sister stops by for a visit. Frustrated, Beth takes a walk to a neighborhood park for some fresh air. She's surprised when Bruce shows up, still wearing his ghost costume. Or is it Bruce? This ghost won't talk, but his intentions are clear, much to the delight of a very horny Beth. Will she find out before or after their hot tryst in the park? Does the devilish side of Beth even care? Whomever it is, one lucky ghost is getting some Halloween Tail

NEED - News reporter Mona Andrews discovers that her handsome cameraman Roger has a little side project going on that involves filming other news anchors at a replica of the Channel 5 Action News room. What the anchors do there not only shocks Mona, but also turns her on. And now she wants in.

NATURE LOVER - When Jane inherits a large tract of land in Wyoming from her elusive Uncle Cal, she's ready to sell it right away to the highest bidder. But when she meets Enrique, the land's caretaker, her lust is aroused. Enrique not only opens her eyes to the beauty of the land, but also awakens her innermost desires, introducing her to all that his primal nature has to offer.

MANHANDLED - One night, mob boss Giovanni - arguably the most powerful man in the tri-state area - decides to bring something new to his nearly lustless marriage. Or someone new. Actually - two someones; his hunky bodyguards. What happens next is a night that both Giovanni and his wife won't soon forget!

*** WARNING *** All six stories contained in this collection are explicit in nature and are intended for ADULTS ONLY!

For those in the UK: Sexy 6-Pack; A Collection of Six Erotic Short Stories


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Montana, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy & Ann!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Check out this collection of erotic short stories!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

It's the weekend!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Saturday night! Why not settle down with a Sexy 6-Pack?!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Have a Sexy 6-Pack for your weekend!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Start out your week with this collection of erotic short stories!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Sexy 6-Pack - six erotic short stories for your reading pleasure!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Warm up this weekend with these spicy stories!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Start out the new year with these six tales to warm your..._heart_.


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Check out these spicy tales!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Six tales that will warm up your days and nights!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Labor Day weekend is the perfect time for a 6-pack! Especially a *Sexy 6-Pack*!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

I hope your Monday has been better than mine!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Rainy and cold here! Could use some warmth!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

A beautiful fall day!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Time for a Six-Pack!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Have a wonderful New Year!!!


----------



## Montana Mills (May 6, 2011)

Stay toasty, friends!


----------

